# Mens Suits



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there

Looking for some help - have search the forum and found a few threads about this and it looks as if Whistle and Flute and Deepas have came out as top options - my question -the suit is for my son for prom however we do not have a picture or article to be copied - all we want is a normal basic single breasted suit that fits. Will they be able to do this? Also any idea of rough price to start with - really dont want to have to spend a fortune on it as heaven knows if it will be worn again but still want him to look good!!!

Thanks


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

A good tailor will have some samples in the store, esp. if it is supposed to be a rather standard model.
Plus the ones waiting for other customers to be picked up, often took ideas from this too (not with an uae tailor though, therefore I cant recommend anything or judge the prices).
You could, however, "design" your favorite model online* and take the print-out to the tailor.

Good luck!

* You could google for "youtailor" - hope that is not against the rules (links are, right?).


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Looking for some help - have search the forum and found a few threads about this and it looks as if Whistle and Flute and Deepas have came out as top options - my question -the suit is for my son for prom however we do not have a picture or article to be copied - all we want is a normal basic single breasted suit that fits. Will they be able to do this? Also any idea of rough price to start with - really dont want to have to spend a fortune on it as heaven knows if it will be worn again but still want him to look good!!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dallan

I really would recommend a trip to Dubai Outlet Mall, which is on the Al Ain road out of Dubai. There are several branded retailers selling both current and last-season's stock, and you can typically find discounts of 50-75%. Be mindful that some of the pre-discount prices are on the high side to justify the reduction, but still it's about the best value you'll find for quality product in Dubai.

I've not shopped there for suits (don't need), but there are plenty of gents' outfitters. I've bought formal trousers for Dhs110 (unfinished bottoms tailored to fit same-day without charge), and fitted 100% cotton shirts for around Dhs70.

Post back if you do visit and let me know what you think...

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi Dallan
> 
> I really would recommend a trip to Dubai Outlet Mall, which is on the Al Ain road out of Dubai. There are several branded retailers selling both current and last-season's stock, and you can typically find discounts of 50-75%. Be mindful that some of the pre-discount prices are on the high side to justify the reduction, but still it's about the best value you'll find for quality product in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guys for all the suggestions!

At the end of the day I was lazy and just took him to MOE - paid a fortune for being lazy on something that he prob wont wear too often but was the easier option - and less stressful one 

Thanks again


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

dallan said:


> Thanks a lot guys for all the suggestions!
> 
> At the end of the day I was lazy and just took him to MOE - paid a fortune for being lazy on something that he prob wont wear too often but was the easier option - and less stressful one
> 
> Thanks again


Ah-ha!! Just noticed that the OP was 3 weeks ago!! 

Hope the prom is/was good!

Lamp


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Lamplighter said:


> Ah-ha!! Just noticed that the OP was 3 weeks ago!!
> 
> Hope the prom is/was good!
> 
> Lamp


lol thanks - still to go!!! Well seen a girl is involved - he doesnt do Shirts never mind suits :eyebrows:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Lobo Tailors in Bur Dubai do excellent fully made to measure suits and shirts in a variety of materials. They are also excellent in duplicating all styles.


----------

